
Mesosphere (open-source Nintendo Switch kernel) now boots most commercial games - homarp
https://old.reddit.com/r/emulation/comments/hygtnx/mesosphere_opensource_nintendo_switch_kernel_now/
======
j_walter
This isn't ready for mass usage. Simply put this will replace the original
kernel and allow users to use it just like they do with the current ReiNX or
Atmosphere packages. Just stating that progress is being made and it's very
close to being ready to release (that could still mean months away though).

------
fcatus
zero instructions on installation. Nonexistent documentation.

------
mrtweetyhack
you mean Atmosphere?

~~~
sidpatil
Mesosphere isn't even mentioned on the GitHub readme, but it does appear to be
a component of Atmosphere.

